# Geese..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

It’s been a little rough for ducks for me lately so, I’ve been targeting geese a little more, ducks are just a bonus. I had a fun little shoot tonight although I worked my butt off for it! Still fun in spite of the bad shooting!! 

This weather is getting OLD!! 


20ga 3” #4’s


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on the birds, this warm November doesn't make very good duck weather.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

way to go!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice! You using "skinny decks" in the spread?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Nice! You using "skinny decks" in the spread?


Si..................


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Next time could you turn on location on your phone?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Next time could you turn on location on your phone?


I took that picture with a disposable camera and then scanned the picture with my computer!;-)


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats on another well earned hunt. 

What layout blind are you using in that sheetwater? I have some old FA Water Moccasins on my layouts(I think they're called Tanglefee Dead Zone's or something like that. They're a pretty "full size" layout blind) to use them in water, but they cover up the backpack straps and just make the whole setup too large, heavy, and cumbersome. I hardly even use them anymore because of it. Maybe it's time to sell them and move on to something better.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

gander311 said:


> Congrats on another well earned hunt.
> 
> What layout blind are you using in that sheetwater? I have some old FA Water Moccasins on my layouts(I think they're called Tanglefee Dead Zone's or something like that. They're a pretty "full size" layout blind) to use them in water, but they cover up the backpack straps and just make the whole setup too large, heavy, and cumbersome. I hardly even use them anymore because of it. Maybe it's time to sell them and move on to something better.


Goosebuster LP XL.....They have a waterproof rubber bottom, so no need for the slip on moccassins. goosefreak got me in this blind 2 years ago. I sold my GHG Ground Force and happy I did.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Goosebuster LP XL.....They have a waterproof rubber bottom, so no need for the slip on moccassins. goosefreak got me in this blind 2 years ago. I sold my GHG Ground Force and happy I did.


How deep of water can you hunt in and keep dry? Is it just the bottom that is waterproof? I've used my finisher with a neotub for the last 10+ years and need an upgrade.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> How deep of water can you hunt in and keep dry? Is it just the bottom that is waterproof? I've used my finisher with a neotub for the last 10+ years and need an upgrade.


The membrane goes up 5"-6" all around. I believe they are rated to hunt 4" of water, but I can't find that information on Rogers site. We have had ours in several inches of water and stayed dry. We always have waders on, but never had blinds fill up with water or anything like that. They do feel like your on a waterbed in several inches of water.....
3 Goosebusters in the photo...


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> How deep of water can you hunt in and keep dry? Is it just the bottom that is waterproof? I've used my finisher with a neotub for the last 10+ years and need an upgrade.


I'v personally hunted in 4" of water with mine and I was dry, I wouldn't go much deeper then that with this blind but, the rubber on these blinds are tough!, I'm going on something like 10 years with just this blind alone.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

My Cabela's Northern Flight has a 10" waterproof bottom. Don't know how it compares to the Goosebuster.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

paddler said:


> My Cabela's Northern Flight has a 10" waterproof bottom. Don't know how it compares to the Goosebuster.


it compares as fallows, the Cabelas is a bigger sized blind at 6" wider 5" taller and 13" longer than a goosebuster LP XL and more of a pain to set up, and has door frames I believe. I dislike door frames 
It's also I little heavier then a G-Buster, It may beat the goosebuster on how deep of water it can hunt in but, that's it.
But that's comparing it to the northern flight shadow free, I think the renegade is a better blind but, still has frames in the doors.

I hate frames in the doors!!

Goosebuster all the way! Side by side comparison to my buddy's northern flight the goosebuster is a better build blind.

I think how deep either one can hunt is just a sales pitch anyway, what really matters is the sheet water. Sheet water to 3" is just fine, any deeper then that really and the water starts caving in the blind around you, while still staying dry, it just feels weird, like a water bed. I think a neo tub is best for 5+ inches but, I ain't hiking a neo tub for a couple miles, no way. So, a waterproof floor will have to do.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Over the years i've found that there is no perfect layout blind for all situations. I've tried and owned 7 different styles of blinds. It has been proven to me that the fear of the height of the blind and its shadow has not effected my hunting. Oh I bought into it for a while but realized I was wrong. If I'm going to lay there all day I'm going to be comfortable. 

For wet work. It will be a sad day when my northern flight blinds finally crap out. There has been many birds fallen prey while laying in wait in these blinds. They have been painted, patched, frames tweaked and still work. 

I'm surprised why more companies are not building blinds with bottoms like these. I went the water moccasin and neotub route for a while and they sucked. When we found the northern flight ultimate blinds I thought somebody finally got it right.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Over the years i've found that there is no perfect layout blind for all situations. I've tried and owned 7 different styles of blinds. It has been proven to me that the fear of the height of the blind and its shadow has not effected my hunting. Oh I bought into it for a while but realized I was wrong. If I'm going to lay there all day I'm going to be comfortable.
> 
> For wet work. It will be a sad day when my northern flight blinds finally crap out. There has been many birds fallen prey while laying in wait in these blinds. They have been painted, patched, frames tweaked and still work.
> 
> I'm surprised why more companies are not building blinds with bottoms like these. I went the water moccasin and neotub route for a while and they sucked. When we found the northern flight ultimate blinds I thought somebody finally got it right.


Yep, I like the Northern Flight, too. Absolutely nothing wrong with it. Two things, though. One, cleaning it after a muddy, mucky hunt sucks. Two, in general, maybe the difference in blind height doesn't matter, because those differences are small. But regardless of which blind one uses, I'm really tired of lessers picking me apart up north. Very frustrating watching them come in to 100 yards, then gradually gain altitude and veer off by 70 yards. Sunny days and clean fields are tough. I love it when those big honkers come in low and slow, though.:smile:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Listen, this is about to turn into a “who has a better blind” squabble, so without further ado here are 3 Goosebusters!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Listen, this is about to turn into a "who has a better blind" squabble, so without further ado here are 3 Goosebusters!


What do you stubble them with?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> Yep, I like the Northern Flight, too. Absolutely nothing wrong with it. Two things, though. One, cleaning it after a muddy, mucky hunt sucks. Two, in general, maybe the difference in blind height doesn't matter, because those differences are small. But regardless of which blind one uses, I'm really tired of lessers picking me apart up north. Very frustrating watching them come in to 100 yards, then gradually gain altitude and veer off by 70 yards. Sunny days and clean fields are tough. I love it when those big honkers come in low and slow, though.:smile:


We know you have a image to uphold with your cleanliness. You really should do a in depth tutorial on sponge cleaning a canoe :smile:

Freak no squabble hear. Just saying the height fear is overblown.

I am enjoying the swan squabble though lol


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

paddler said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > Listen, this is about to turn into a "who has a better blind" squabble, so without further ado here are 3 Goosebusters!
> ...


Depends, I try to always stuff with the grass from the field or mud flats but, in a pinch I use fast grass. Or if I roll into a spot that looks like I can use my fast grass I'll use it to save time from cutting grass..


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Being a big guy, the LP is not for me! But no matter the blind, it’s all about the brushing and blending in of the blind. Goosefreak and Fowlmouth, you two should recognize this field.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Being a big guy, the LP is not for me! But no matter the blind, it's all about the brushing and blending in of the blind. Goosefreak and Fowlmouth, you two should recognize this field.


That was a great day. Is that field full of houses now?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> That was a great day. Is that field full of houses now?


As of now it's not. But there hasn't been any corn around there this year or last.. My neighbors corn is one of the few corn fields around this year though so hopefully we can get them piling in there and get you n goose back up here!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> We know you have a image to uphold with your cleanliness. You really should do a in depth tutorial on sponge cleaning a canoe :smile:
> 
> Freak no squabble hear. Just saying the height fear is overblown.
> 
> I am enjoying the swan squabble though lol


Just saw this, I was outside cleaning birds, my truck, etc. Truly amazing how much crap accumulates in your wheel wells, rear bumper area. I actually hosed out corn kernels. But now it's nice and clean again, I guess OCD really is a thing. I don't think people would be interested in a canoe cleaning tutorial, though, nobody with any sense at all paddles a canoe anymore.

I don't think height is a big problem, either. Lessers will pick out any blind, local geese couldn't pick out the shortest blind from an original Final Approach Eliminator Pro Guide.


----------

